# Can you paint Deathwing Terminators with a black basecoat?



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a new Deathwing force and I only have a black spray can and to be honest with you, I really don't want to waste my time going out and buying a white one.

So, I just have to ask, is it possible to paint Deathwing sprayed black and how?
I would really appreciate help and tips.

Thanks :grin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's fine, as far as I know you just do it as you would normally, the black should hopefully give more depth and shade to the recessess I think.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, it's definitely possible. All you've got to do is make sure you have a solid basecoat (I would use denheb stone as a basecoat) then do more thin coats of bleached bone over that. And there you have it, done.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you could do it, but why the hell would you? the extra effort needed to do it and the likely poor finish by doing it i would go buy the can of spray paint.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

if you go the balck spray route, you can use the iyanden dark sun as a base coat for the bone colour, ive used it my self on a few of my csm that where primed black.
But at the end of the day its up to you


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

of course you could cheat and have black deathwing


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> of course you could cheat and have black deathwing


This is a good way


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Black -> dark brown -> Bleached bone -> white highlights.

You should be fine if you go this route.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey mate, i know it's ruse to show of your own stuff in other people's threads but check out my deathwing captain for an example of how it could look after starting with a black undercoat.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70856&highlight=balial

i always use black undercoat, and with the rise of GW's foundation paints, it doesn't really matter whether you use black or white these days. i just use black coz that way if i missed anything it'll just look like shading 

hope this helps.

Rev


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice I've started on them and they're going well so far.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Warhound said:


> Thanks for the advice I've started on them and they're going well so far.


Would be great to see them when they are finished


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Would be great to see them when they are finished


I would be more than happy to put them on if I can get the pictures on, I've had problems with it before, oh well I'll give it a go k:


----------

